# Netzwerk unter Novell



## Thomas Lindner (31. Januar 2002)

Hi Ihr!

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Novell Netzwerk?

Habe da ein paar Fragen:


Wann/Wie ( PC-Anzahl, Anspruch an Leistung uns so) lohnt Novell?
Ist ein probloser Umstieg von Novell auf Win Netzwerk oder NT Netzwerk möglich?
Kann Novell mit normalen Windowsnetzwerk kommunizieren?
Wer kennt Links mit Infos?
Oder hat "Tuts" Infomaterial (PDF & Co)?

Zur Zeit habe ich leider keine genauen Infos zu dem vorhanden Netz, um das es geht, ausser:

Es sind 4 PCs + Server und ein Netzdrucker in dem Novellnetzwerk.
Über den Server läuft eine Software vernetzt ( gemeinsamer Zugriff ):

Warenwirtschaftssystem ( Buss - Name oder Hersteler! )

Wie problemlos *hoff* ist das Novellnetzwerk aufzulösen (Soll aus Kostengründen geschehen: Wartung, Pflege, Bedienbarkeit von Seiten der Nutzer ( weniger Adminbesuche *g* ) etc ).


Habe bisher nur einmal ein Novellnetz aufgebaut und mich schnell wieder von getrennt!

Wenn ich weitere Infos habe werde ich die hier (versuchen) zu posten!


----------

